# See What I'm Saying



## MA-Caver (Feb 26, 2010)

A documentary film about deaf entertainers... limited screens but word of hand/mouth says it's well worth going to see. 
http://www.seewhatimsayingmovie.com/

This is a music video by the band Powder created for the song that is featured in the movie. I think many of you will like it. 

[yt]Fx9XJ9jm11g&[/yt]

Thoughts please on this.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> A documentary film about deaf entertainers... limited screens but word of hand/mouth says it's well worth going to see.
> http://www.seewhatimsayingmovie.com/
> 
> This is a music video by the band Powder created for the song that is featured in the movie. *I think many of you will like it. *
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 26, 2010)

eh


----------

